# Aged Parent dependant on you



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

Hi all

I am looking for some advice please. I have applied and been accepted for a 176(Adelaide) visa. We have applied to DIAC and are now waiting for approval. It seems like I got bad advice from an old agent so I am now not sure what to do. My issue is that my aged mother (74) lives with me and my family. She is totally dependent on me and has no income apart from a small british pension (93pds a month - we live in South Africa so it has never gone up in all the years since she retired). She has emphysema but is not on Oxygen or anything like that yet, and does have a very bad hernia that they won't operate on due to the emphysema. Before I started the application I was told, "don't apply for her, but once you are settled bring her over on a visitors visa and then apply when she is landed. Due to the long processing time for dependents she will probably never get a visa, but you can take out private healthcare for her so it won't matter as you will carry the costs". I am quite happy to get this cover for her. With this we went ahead and spent the fortune it has cost us to do everything. I am reading now about how they turn people back and all that, and thinking this was probably not the correct move to make. I can't leave her, but I need to move to give my kids a future. I am an only child and there is no one else here for her. My dad died when I was 3. We can't add her to our application as there is no way she will pass the medicals. Anyone have any suggestions for me?

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

How much is 3dps in au$ or uk £? Excuse my ignorance I couldnt find it on XE! 

But your agent might have been right, with emphysemaand her age it would be struggle to pass a medical but did you get another opinion? There are some excellent agents who deal with adding parents and parent visas. George Lombard springs to mind. 

They were right in that once you have your visa. If she could get a tourist visa, which might still require a medical given her age and condition but with lesser requirements than PR. She could then apply onshore for a parent visa. But yes she would likely be on a bridging visa for 10+ years with no access to welfare or medicare until she got her visa. But she wouldnt be eligible for an Australian pension anyway even f she has PR as you need 10yrs residence for that. If she managed to pass a medical to get PR as your dependent that means she wouldnt ber eligible for sickness or disbility payments either and would be expected to work or for you to fund her entirely. 

It is a very complicated situation with no easy answers. I suggest speaking to another agent to get a second opinion.


----------



## Alan H (Nov 9, 2011)

_shel said:


> How much is 3dps in au$ or uk £? Excuse my ignorance I couldnt find it on XE!
> 
> But your agent might have been right, with emphysemaand her age it would be struggle to pass a medical but did you get another opinion? There are some excellent agents who deal with adding parents and parent visas. George Lombard springs to mind.
> 
> ...


Quick question Shel
Would this work for two parents that are married as well?


----------



## imrancrest (Apr 12, 2011)

shonawilke said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am looking for some advice please. I have applied and been accepted for a 176(Adelaide) visa. We have applied to DIAC and are now waiting for approval. It seems like I got bad advice from an old agent so I am now not sure what to do. My issue is that my aged mother (74) lives with me and my family. She is totally dependent on me and has no income apart from a small british pension (93pds a month - we live in South Africa so it has never gone up in all the years since she retired). She has emphysema but is not on Oxygen or anything like that yet, and does have a very bad hernia that they won't operate on due to the emphysema. Before I started the application I was told, "don't apply for her, but once you are settled bring her over on a visitors visa and then apply when she is landed. Due to the long processing time for dependents she will probably never get a visa, but you can take out private healthcare for her so it won't matter as you will carry the costs". I am quite happy to get this cover for her. With this we went ahead and spent the fortune it has cost us to do everything. I am reading now about how they turn people back and all that, and thinking this was probably not the correct move to make. I can't leave her, but I need to move to give my kids a future. I am an only child and there is no one else here for her. My dad died when I was 3. We can't add her to our application as there is no way she will pass the medicals. Anyone have any suggestions for me?
> 
> Thanks


Hi , 

Your agent is actually right . Aged parents generally dont pass the medical test . Due to this , even your visa might get rejected . 
Even Im in similar situation as yours . First get your visa , settle down there and apply visa for your mother as dependent. In mean time , she can stay with you on a visitor visa for upto 12 months . 
Once you have paid taxes over a period of time , your mother will have more chances of getting her visa but will take a long time or pay more money (approx 50k AUD) .


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Immigration in Australia is not a service, but a business. If you want your mother to come in the long run I'm afraid your going to have to pay the big bucks.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

Which bit Alan?
Like I've said before it is a major difficulty trying to add married parents and you really need an agent experienced in parent issues. 

Weebie is right about DIAC being a business in relation to the skilled & other visa process but the family stream, parents, spouse & child, is definitly a service to Australian Citizens & PR holders. But that service does not extend to those who are not already PR wanting to add parents to skilled visas.


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

_shel said:


> Which bit Alan?
> Like I've said before it is a major difficulty trying to add married parents and you really need an agent experienced in parent issues.
> 
> Weebie is right about DIAC being a business in relation to the skilled & other visa process but the family stream, parents, spouse & child, is definitly a service to Australian Citizens & PR holders. But that service does not extend to those who are not already PR wanting to add parents to skilled visas.


Thanks Shel et al. 
"Originally Posted by _shel
How much is 3dps in au$ or uk £? Excuse my ignorance I couldnt find it on XE!"

not sure where you got 3dps..I said 93pds or sorry should have said 93 GBP or £. This is what she gets every month. I have no issue getting her on the visitors visa and then applying in Oz, just worrying that if she comes over she won't even get in if they are so adept at catching people at immigration or they won't even grant her a 12mo visa. In the past as a British passport holder she could go for 3 months with no visa (she visited a friend over there), but I think that has changed now. Sigh...I have a good agent now who has given me good advice on everything else, but they don't seem to know about parent immigration. They have just said lets wait till everything is through and we have our Visa and go from there.

I'm not overly concerned about her getting PR and getting all the benefits. I am quite happy to cover the costs for medical etc for her as we do here in South Africa, I just want to know that she has a home with me for the rest of her days.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

My silly, but still reading it as dps, something wrong with my eyes lol

But thats not a huge amount and not enough to live. Maybe in the UK, just, if in reciept of other benefits but not elsewhere, on so would show dependency

If your mum has a British passport she can get a evisitor for 3 months at a time but that wont help much. 

You can not sponsor her as a parent until you are 'settled' and she meets the balance of family test. It would usually need you to be living in Australia for 2yrs before you could sponsor hence the need for the long stay toursit visa but if she has a British passport it might help in getting it being a low risk country! Using an evisitor would mean flying in and out of the country every 3 months and immigration dont like people trying to dodge the system and use a toursit visa to live in Australia unless they have a long stay and she might not be up to doing that for 2 yrs. 

Heres the guy you need re parents he's excellent Family Migration | George Lombard Consultancy Pty. Ltd.


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

_shel said:


> My silly, but still reading it as dps, something wrong with my eyes lol
> 
> But thats not a huge amount and not enough to live. Maybe in the UK, just, if in reciept of other benefits but not elsewhere, on so would show dependency
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Shel, will check it out.


----------



## Gollywobbler (Feb 8, 2012)

Hello Shona

It often happens that migration agents advise people to leave an elderly, ailing parent out of the application for the skilled visa simply because the agent wants to make sure that s/he will be able to get the skilled visa without difficulty. Usually, the agent concerned is not sufficiently skilled and not sufficiently well educated about Australian Immigration Law to be able to assess the whole situation properly.

It makes my own blood boil but I have seen this happen more times than I have had the proverbial hot dinners, I can tell you.

It is MUCH more complex than your agent imagines, so I would give serious thought to sacking your agent and doing the rest of the sc 176 application by yourself. 

The issue for the Medical Officer of the Commonwealth ("the MOC") is whether or not your mother's specific ailments and/or her general state of health would be likely to result in the Aussie Public Purse having to contribute more than $21,000 AUD towards the medical and/or community care costs of caring for your mother during her first 3 years as a Permanent Resident of Australia. 

That is the ONLY test that there is. It is a reasonably objective test nowadays, following the Court cases of Robinson v MIMIA in 2004 followed by Ramlu v MIMIA a few months later. Robinson established and Ramlu confirmed that the CMO is required to consider the actual degree and severity of the actual medical condition affecting the particular visa applicant. Therefore the MOC would make an error of Law if he simply said, "Mrs Bloggs has emphysema and an inoperable hernia therefore she Does Not Meet the provisions of Public Interest Criterion 4005." The MOC has to consider whether either or both of these conditions, or your mother's general state of health, would result in the Public Purse having to fork out the $21,000 over 3 years that I have described in the previous paragraph. 

You say that, sooner or later, Mum might need oxygen to help with her breathing but that she does not need this at present. Are there any definite indications that she will definitely need oxygen at some stage? If yes, is there any definite indication of when she might need this? Also, what does it cost to provide a patient with a suitable external supply of fresh oxygen? Please nip down to a pharmacist near you and/or to a doctor (preferably both) and find out what it would cost to provide the oxygen if your Mum needed it today. Whatever it would be likely to cost in South Africa is likely to be about the same as it would cost to provide it in Oz. 

The next thing to consider is Mum's inoperable hernia. Surgery is clearly impossible so there wouldn't be any direct medical costs, I imagine? However, if you dropped dead tomorrow, would it be necessary to get someone like Social Services to help Mum to lead a reasonable quality of life as a result of the hernia? 

You have not said anything about Mum's general health and the MOC would not be prepared to guess about that. The probability is that the MOC would request a report about Mum from a Consultant Geriatrician. The Geriatrician would be asked to comment on the following questions:-

1. To what extent do the emphysema and/or the hernia compromise Mum's ability to lead a reasonably normal life? 

2. Is she independent in the Activities of Daily Living? (Capital letters because there are specific, internationally agreed, elements to this which are set out in Australia's Social Security Act 1991.) Therefore:-
2.1. Can she dress and undress on her own or does she need help with those?
2.2. Can she attend to all her personal hygiene needs on her own? If not, what sort of help does she need with those? 
2.3. Can she keep her living spaces reasonably clean on her own? If not, what help does she need?
2.4. Can she get around by herself OK inside the home? 
2.5. Can she climb stairs on her own. (I chuckled when I read this. The UK does not include the question about stairs because the Chief Medical Officer in the UK knows about stairlifts, I guess. All the houses in the UK tend to be 2 storeys. Most of the houses in Oz are bungalows. So why does the CMO in Bungalowsville worry about something that does not concern the CMO in Stairsville?)

3. Is she likely to need to be put into residential care (eg an old folks home or a nursing home) any time soon, so that properly trained nurses could keep an eye on her and provide any specialist help that she might need? 

4. What is her general medical condition? Are there any signs of dementia, Alzheimer's or general mental decrepitude? (Which can be important because if the person is not all there mentally then s/he might need supervision in order to ensure that s/he will take any prescribed drugs regularly and in the right dosages, or it might be necessary to make sure that the patient does not try to sit on the bars of en electric fire in order to try to keep herself warm in winter - those sorts of considerations.) 

5. Would Mum be able to cope with the long flight to Australia without needing any special help during the long journey in a low-oxygen environment? For instance, would it be desirable to ensure that the aircraft is carrying a special supply of bottled oxygen with your Mum's name on it in case she needs it during the flight? (Airlines often have to provide this and they are all capable of doing so but it does need to be booked in advance.) 

I speak from personal experience about this because my mother was 84 during 2005/2006 when we were applying for a Contributory Parent visa for her. The MOC wanted Mum to be examined by a specialist Consultant Geriatrician and the Geriatrician was specifically asked to comment on the 5 specific questions above. I saw the letter from the MOC to the GP, asking the GP to refer Mum to a Geriatrician and spelling out what the MOC wanted to know from the Geriatrician. (DIAC and the MOC go through the usual hocus pocus of trying not to frighten the visa applicant, so the GP is sent a "sealed letter" which a lay-person is not supposed to open. I am in the UK. My younger sister lives in Oz. Elaine rang me saying, "Do you think it would be OK if I steam this envelope open?" I am a solicitor - I said, "Cut the thing open with a knife because we need to know what it says and it is NOT up to the GP to moan about decisions made by his patient or her family!")

With my own mother, the main issue was that she is disabled. She has osteoporosis, as a result of which she fractured her spine during a relatively minor tumble at home. The fracture caused a wedge of bone to sheer off Vertebra T12 (which is up near the lungs.) The stray piece of bone is pressing into Mum's spinal chord, causing partial paralysis in her legs though it does not also cause incontinence, so we have been lucky with that bit. As a result, Mum can shuffle a few yards on a Zimmer frame but mostly she needs a wheelchair. 

Elaine and I had already thumped the table with Mum's GP and had insisted on a referral to a neurosurgeon to find out whether Mum's mobility problems could be resolved? The neurosurgeon did an MRI scan, which established the exact extent of the damage/compromise to Mum's spinal chord. He then said that the only way to "cure" Mum's disability would be an operation to remove the wedge of bone. Which he refused to attempt because she was 77 by then. He said that getting at the wedge of bone would require him to go in through the front and he would have to collapse one of Mum's lungs in order to do it. He said that the surgery would take at least 8 hours and that there would be a lot of blood-loss, so at least one blood transfusion would be required. He said that Mum would not be able to survive such seriously extensive, invasive surgery so he declined to do anything except send her off to an Anaesthetist to find out whether pain management would be possible - the injury does also cause a lot of pain in Mum's legs. However, Elaine and I were glad that we had insisted on the neurosurgeon because it is much easier to help someone to manage a disability if you understand exactly what has gone wrong, why it has gone wrong and why it is not possible to do something to put matters right. 

Mum also had/still has LOADS of other ailments. None of them are life-threatening but all of them are chronic. She takes 15 different pills every day in order to control these other ailments or at least alleviate any unpleasant symptoms that they might cause. However the main issue for the MOC was Mum's lack of mobility and whether she would be able to cope with that without either Elaine or I being able to look after her. 

As you can imagine, I was scared stiff at the time - worrying that Mum would fail the meds for her CPV, so I researched the whole medic--legal issue to within an inch of its life. However, it was all OK in the end. The MOC provided Form 884 saying, "Mrs X Meets PIC 4005." No family has ever breathed a bigger sigh of relief! 

The thrust that I want you to understand in this first reply is that you haven't said anything that, so far, persuades me that the MOC would necessarily say that your Mum Does Not Meet PIC 4005. 

So on what basis is your agent able to say for certain that she Does Not Meet? Is your migration agent also a doctor or does this agent simply know less than s/he should know about the things s/he purports to offer legal advice about? 

Cheers

Gill


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2012)

What Gill said, she is quite the expert in parents & immigration. I probably learned what I know from reading her posts! 

It's not impossible, you just need the right advice and assistance from an expert migration agent.


----------



## Gollywobbler (Feb 8, 2012)

*Reply to Shona Pt II*

Hi again, Shona

The main legal question at the moment is whether or not Mum would fail to Meet PIC 4005 if she is included in the application for your sc 176 visa. So far, you have not said anything that persuades me that she would necessarily fail to Meet. Therefore why are you so certain that she Does Not Meet? 

Ideally, we want to include Mum in your sc 176 application if possible. She is obviously more dependent on you than on any other person or source for the finance necessary to ensure that she has provided with reasonably adequate food, clothing, shelter and enough money to buy any drugs etc that she might need. 

Somebody can be added to a visa application at any time before the CO makes a final decision about whether to grant the visa or not. It is very clumsy to have to include your mother at this stage but it could be done - the CO might be suspicious about why she was not included in the first place but that can be explained without too much hassle. ("Eared, Agent, Cloth - not necessarily in that order," is the only retort that I would be inclined to make to a nosy CO!)

There is a "one fails, all fails" rule with the meds but in practice DIAC are not stupid about its operation. 

There is no reason why you should not tell DIAC that you want to include Mum in the sc 176 visa if possible - given that there is no doubt about her financial dependence on you - but that you are not sure whether she would Meet PIC 4005. The only way to find out whether or not she Meets PIC 4005 is to ask the MOC to consider Mum's meds and advise. If the MOC says that she Does Not Meet then you will be willing to withdraw Mum's application to become a secondary holder of the sc 176 visa. Even the worst-trained CO in DIAC would understand the above very readily and it is regrettable that, seemingly, your migration agent does not. 

DIAC are used to dealing with requests/confidences of this nature. What they usually do in a situation like this one is:

1. Wait for the initial advice from the MOC. There will be no problem if the MOC confirms that Mum Meets. 

2. If the MOC were to say that Mum Does Not Meet, then in practice the CO would inform you of this. S57 of the Migration Act 1958 would treat the MOC's opinion as being "adverse information supplied by a third party" so in order to avoid wrangles in Court, DIAC's own Policy is to inform the visa applicant about the problem and to invite the applicant to "comment" on what the MOC has advised. 

This "comment" consists of allowing about 70 days in which you can assemble further, specialist medical information about Mum if you wish. As long as a doctor has signed the further reports, the CO would forward those to the MOC at the Health Operations Centre in Sydney and the MOC would reconsider his initial opinion in the light of the new medical information about Mum. 

3. If the MOC still says, "Does Not Meet" then the CO would inform you and ask what you want to do? At that stage, the whole family's application for a sc 176 MUST be refused if you insist that Mum must continue to be included but if you decide to withdraw her from the application then that is fine and the sc 176 visa can just be granted to the remaining applicants instead. 

So there is no magic about this and there is no need for any secrecy. Applications for Australian Visas do not include peculiar games of Cat-n-Mouse, no matter what some of the less gifted members of the human race (ie the average migration agent) might imagine. 

My own, strong, instinct would be to try to include your Mum in the sc 176 application and see what happens. If the MOC is happy with her in spite of her ailments then that is your problem solved at a stroke. If the MOC is not happy then you and I can think again, later on. However, unless we ASK the MOC, we are not going to find out and the only way to ask the MOC is to include Mum in the sc 176 application. 

Which, as I have explained above, is not in the least bit alarming to do. 

However I would consider sacking the agent because s/he has been totally useless about this aspect so far and further interference by him/her probably wouldn't assist, I suspect. 

If you wish, please send me a Private Message. I'm a newbie on this forum so I have not yet discovered how the PMs work. However if you could send me a PM then I could reply in order to send you my e-mail address, after which it would be easier to help you by e-mail and by phone, in my several years' experience of helping people like you. 

I don't work as a migration agent and I do not charge for help with this sort of thing. My main motivation for offering to help you is that I have been on the receiving end of similar worries about my own mother. It is a dreadful situation for you, as I know only too well. Therefore if you want me to help you, I will.

Cheers

Gill


----------



## Gollywobbler (Feb 8, 2012)

imrancrest said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Your agent is actually right . Aged parents generally dont pass the medical test . Due to this , even your visa might get rejected .
> Even Im in similar situation as yours . First get your visa , settle down there and apply visa for your mother as dependent. In mean time , she can stay with you on a visitor visa for upto 12 months .
> Once you have paid taxes over a period of time , your mother will have more chances of getting her visa but will take a long time or pay more money (approx 50k AUD) .


Hello there

Shona's agent is actually mistaken, my friend, and so are you. 

DIAC's statistics reveal that the number of times the MOC says, "Does Not Meet" in a year amounts to about 10% of the cases in which applications for Permanent Resident visas have been made. 

There was a fuss about this at a Public Hearing in Canberra in March 2010, during which the Joint Standing Committee on Migration grilled Dr Paul Douglas, the Chief Medical Officer [of the Commonwealth] about this very question. According to the JSCM, DIAC's stats revealed that the MOC had said "Does Not Meet" on about 1500 occasions during 2007. Australia only grants a total of about 180,000 PR visas each year and many of them are Partner or Child Visas, where PIC 4007 applies instead of PIC 4005. A Waiver is possible with PIC 4007 but not with PIC 4005. So "Does Not Meet" in 1500-1600 visa applications each year would be about right:

Migration Program Statistics - Statistics - Publications, Research and Statistics

However the MRT's own statistics revealed that the MRT was finding against DIAC in about 51% of the subsequent appeals, according to the JSCM. The CMO was asked to explain what on earth was going on? 

According to Dr Douglas, the problem is NOT that his MOC doctors are making adverse medical findings about visa applicants and the Review Medical Officer of the Commonwealth (who advises the MRT) once the RMOC gets involved and seemingly contradicts the original MOC. 

Dr Douglas said that a lot of the refusals on medical grounds happen because the visa applicant has been asked to undergo a medical examination but s/he has not done so. The visa is then refused, whereupon the applicant promptly appeals to the MRT but by then the applicant has woken up, has been to see a Panel Doctor etc and the RMOC has merely confirmed that the applicant Meets PIC 4005:

http://www.aph.gov.au/hansard/joint/commttee/J12880.pdf

The full transcript of the Hearing was recorded in Hansard and the relevant link is above. 

At the time, I was quite sceptical. Surely there aren't hundreds of visa applicants who are asked to undergo the meds but who just don't act upon the request, I thought? 

However, last night I was wading through a stack of MRT reports where the visa has been refused on medical grounds, in order to help Shona tonight. Sure enough, the MRT has taken to noting, in its official Reports of the MRT's proceedings, the occasions where the visa applicant has simply failed to comply with the MOC's original request. It does seem to be what has gone wrong on a surprisingly high number of occasions - so Dr Douglas was evidently not fibbing back in March 2010!

I've come across Dr Douglas on several occasions during the last 5 years or so. I think he is first rate. He is clearly very knowledgeable about his own sphere of work and he is a nice man. He doesn't try to pull up the drawbridge unnecessarily. If the MOC doctor has made a mistake than Dr Douglas will always rectify the mistake if it has been drawn to his attention. On other occasions, the MOC has not made a mistake - in those cases, Dr Douglas goes out of his way to provide a detailed explanation, written in terms that a lay-person can understand, about why the MOC has been justified. (Dr Douglas and I do agree that the paltry scribblings that his MOC doctors use in Form 884 are not good enough. Medical shorthand is not understood by people who are not doctors themselves and most visa applicants are not doctors, so this needs to be dealt with. Dr Douglas agrees and says that he has been trying, will try harder etc, to get the others to understand that medical shorthand is no use, won't do and it will be very expensive for DIAC if enough visa applicants demand properly detailed, easy-to-understand, explanations from Dr Douglas and his little band of merry men!)

There are no specific statistics for the number of times that the MOC has said Does Not Meet when the visa applicant has applied for one of the Parent group of visas. Anecdotally, the received wisdom amongst top-notch Registered Migration Agents (there are quite a few - just not as many as I would like) is that probably around 15% of Parent applications are refused on medical grounds. 

I think that this "unofficial statistic" is probably about right. There is bound to be a higher number of refusals amongst the Parent group of applicants than in the general visa applicant population simply because a high proportion of the Parent applicants are relatively ancient by the time their own meds are considered by the MOC. 

However, DIAC's own stats reveal that they GRANT 7,500 Parent visa applications every year. They always grant the full quota of Parent visas available. They would not be able to do that if the majority of the Parent visa applicants were unable to meet the medico-legal requirements for migration, obviously. 

So please do NOT believe Old Wives Tales of the type you have described to Shona because they are not true and it would be tragic if your own or someone else's Parents were to lose out as a result of nothing but Old Wives Tales. 

_*I am not trying to attack you personally. Please don't think that. *_ It is simply that I feel passionately strongly about this issue because we were told that my own mother would almost certainly be refused a Contributory Parent visa on medical grounds. We were told that it would not even be worth applying, given that she is fairly seriously disabled. I read everything I could lay my hands on and concluded that the Jonahs were wrong, so we applied without involving a migration agent. I did go through a fairly heart-stopping phase at one point, as I have told Shona, but it was Orl Rite On The Nite, as they say!

Cheers

Gill


----------



## shonawilke (Feb 12, 2012)

WOW WOW WOW. Thank you so much Gill for all this advice. I wish I had "met" you 6 months ago. My mom has emphysema which she has chronic medication for every month. Currently around R1000 a month (about $150). Oxygen probably another $150-$200 a month I would estimate. She has an appt with a pulmonologist on the 4th April to determine what treatment she needs as the massive hernia is putting a lot of pressure on her lungs in addition to the emphysema. She gets breathless pretty quickly, and has legs that are swelling as a result of the pressure. That being said, she lives in a flat on our property and still drives, still walks around and cleans her own flat albeit very slowly. Stairs and walking long distances is the major issue as she cannot do this.

With all fairness to our agent, it was not really them that gave us this advice, so I guess I can be blamed totally because I got this advice from a previous agent who we decided not to go with due to the fact that they did not have any offices in South Africa as well as Australia, so it would mean having to courier everything to them in Oz which was going to cost. They gave me this info, and then I did do some research which also pointed to what they saying being the correct route. I obviously did not do enough research. We then took on this agent and said to him that we were not going to include my mother due to her health as we did not think she would pass the medical. Reading everything on here I started getting myself into a state thinking that now maybe she would not be able to go with us which meant we would also not be able to go as she really has no one else here. Your advice was a most welcome sight. I have mailed everything you said as well to my agent to see what he says. IF he disagrees then I am going to follow your advice of getting rid of him and carrying on with it myself. We have already lodged with DIAC but don't think we have been allocated a CO yet (lodged 4 feb), and have medicals booked for the 29th March. My mom's passport has run out so I need to apply for a new one for her, so I am going to go ahead and get all that sorted early next week. I'll also do PCC's for her. We can always change our medicals by a week or two until she gets her passport.

I'm going to try PM you now (also new and not sure of everything yet)

Thanks again for the GREAT info.
Regards
Shona


----------



## tocy80 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi.....can anyone tell...what is the benefit of declaring parent as non migrating dependent, which required lot of evidence and medical test........all evidences, assets, funds etc need to be submitted for acceptance of parent as non migrating dependent.......

after doing all these, parent can not move with u.........and u need to sponsor parent later (like parent / contributory parent visa)..........so why go for non migrating dependent??

comment pls......help is needed here ..........


----------



## MECH89 (Nov 16, 2012)

My co has said that we should send medical test both for me and of course my mother i claim that she is depndent on me. he said if she cannot pass the health requirement i cannot pass. My mother has knee arthirits and use stick for walking. I asked the nominated physician of Diac to tell me whether CO can reject my application for ths issue and he said that he don't know, just he submit the result of examination. I asked some migration agents, they did'nt know, they just know usuall aplication.
*How should i sure about this issue. Where should i aske about it?*


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2012)

this is why dragging up old posts is not good http:// http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/130916-disabled-migrant-changes.html

yes the co officer can deny you both but things have changed substantially since this thread was started.


----------



## Skeads (Apr 21, 2015)

Quite beneficial information there Gill, however my uncle has a similar but slightly different scenario. He is in the process of applying for a sc176(190) PR visa and is due to go for the mandatory medical examination soon. He has high blood pressure and as a result is on chronic medication, which of course keeps his blood pressure under control. The question is ,
can one be denied a visa because they have a high blood pressure condition and are on chronic medication?


----------

